# hidapi - unable to open device

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

Ich möchte einen Funcube-Dongle als HID-Device nutzen.

Wenn ich das Gerät teste, bekomme ich folgende Meldung :

#./hidtest

Device Found

  type: 04d8 fb56

  path: 0006:0005:02

  serial_number: (null)

  Manufacturer: Hanlincrest Ltd.         

  Product:      FUNcube Dongle V1.0  

unable to open device

Auch wenn ich ein anderes HID-dev prüfe, wird es erkannt aber nicht

geöffnet.

Ich nutze als Kernel die gentoo-sources-2.6.31-gentoo-r3.

HID ist im Kernel aktiviert.

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Danke für Eure Mühe.

73 Henry

----------

## misterjack

 *henry wrote:*   

> Ich nutze als Kernel die gentoo-sources-2.6.31-gentoo-r3

 

Zu aller erst würde ich den an deiner Stelle auf den aktuellen 2.6.38 updaten, dein Kernel ist gut anderthalb Jahre alt. Möglicherweise löst sich dein Problem damit in Luft auf.

----------

## cryptosteve

Naja, das Device wird ja erkannt. Sieht eher nach einem Rechteproblem aus, oder?

Ich muss erstmal gucken gehen, was so ein Fundingens ist und wie das Device heissen könnte.

----------

## henry

Hallo misterjack,

habe den 2.6.38-r1 mal schnell kompiliert.

Das Ergebnis ist das selbe, nur das die Kiste jetzt langsam geworden ist.

Muss ich nochmal den Kernel kontrollieren.

#./hidtest

Device Found

type: 04d8 fb56

path: 0006:0005:02

serial_number: (null)

Manufacturer: Hanlincrest Ltd.

Product: FUNcube Dongle V1.0

unable to open device 

73  Henry

----------

